# Reload this Page Finally at peace, back to full ati t5's -no more ai sols!



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2108055

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Interesting - seems like people are either loving or hating them, and not too many people in between.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I want to add t5s again to my System, But ill have to find a Buyer for my 
2, 15" Reef Brites, and 2, 48" Reef Brites first.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WTH. I just got 30" long tank for 1 AI, where I will find 30" t5s now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You can get 30" lamps, you're just more limited in your selection...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea, it seems you love em or hate em...

I'm gonna try a DIY build for an LED fixture, as I have some equipment & materials left over from some cabinet lighting jobs; I'll post my work once I get going.

I'm getting good results in my tank with the T5's, but I've seen Alex's tank with his Sol's and it's real nice too; so I'm up for experimenting with something new. Especially the cool dimming features and thunderstorms.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sad to hear. Seeing Alex's lights I was always envious and wanted to get one but this makes me think again.

I'm running 2 t5ho's and they're awesome


----------

